# Makita btd141 vs btd144



## SeaOfRed75 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all.

Putting together a Christmas list for the wife, and need some thoughts.

I allready have the Makita bhp454 lxt hammer drill and would like to get an impact driver to go with it.

So the question is, is the btd144 with the brushless motor and digital torque control worth the extra money. 141 goes for about 75 for just the tool and 150 for the 144 tool only.

Any quick thoughts appreciated. Just a DIYer, non professional by the way.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

SeaOfRed75 said:


> So the question is, is the btd144 with the brushless motor and digital torque control worth the extra money. 141 goes for about 75 for just the tool and 150 for the 144 tool only.
> 
> Any quick thoughts appreciated. Just a DIYer, non professional by the way.


Never used either tool, but i know some pretty extreme DIY'ers that have NEVER had to replace brushes in their tools, so my instincts are to ask for the cheaper tool (and ask for something else), unless you are one of those guys that need the latest and greatest


----------

